
Languages of Papua New Guinea - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_Papua_New_Guinea
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Today, there are 851 languages spoken in Papua New Guinea. These languages
are spoken by the tribal groups inhabiting Papua New Guinea and Indonesia. In
2006, Papua New Guinea Prime Minister Sir Michael Somare stated that "Papua
New Guinea has 832 living languages (languages, not dialects)," [1] making it
the most linguistically diverse place on Earth.[2][3]"

